# Holes in snowboard



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Jrad_25 said:


> I recently got a snowboard for free and it has three 1/2 inch wide holes going straight through to the other side. Looking for advice on a fix if possible.


Sounds like somebody hung it on a wall.

Get some wax paper, pour some epoxy in there and then clamp it. Unless the holes are right on the edge, you'll need a piece of plywood to transfer the pressure. So, board w/epoxy in the middle- then, on both sides, a piece of wax paper, a piece of plywood, and clamps (on each edge of the board). You'll be able to ride it (technically, you could ride it as is...)


----------



## Jrad_25 (Nov 12, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Jrad_25 said:
> 
> 
> > I recently got a snowboard for free and it has three 1/2 inch wide holes going straight through to the other side. Looking for advice on a fix if possible.
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------

